# Bachlauf Pro & Contra



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

Servus Teichfreunde

Angeregt durch diesen Beitrag und diesen Beitrag will ich hier einmal die Frage stellen "Pro" oder "Contra" Bachlauf.

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem Bachlauf, möchte ich hier die Vor- und Nachteile aufzeigen:

+ optische Gestaltung
+ angenehmes Plätschern (wenn kein "Wasserfall" vorhanden)

im Sommer:
-  starke Wasser-Erwärmung
-  damit verbunden Wasserverluste

im Winter:
-  starke Wasser-Abkühlung
-  vermischen der Wasserschichtungen
-  Wasseraustritt bei unkontrollierter Eisbildung 

-  lautes Plätschern, wenn Wasserfall vorhanden (Nachbarn störte das Plätschern vorallem in der Nacht)
-  hohe Energiekosten in Verbindung mit angeschlossenen Filter (da 24 Std. durchlauf)

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Aspekt vergessen.

Was meint Ihr zu einem Bachlauf oder wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit.

Würde mich über eine rege Diskussion freuen, denn das Thema ist vorallem für Anfänger und Neueinsteiger von Interesse.


----------



## Suse (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hi,
dann will ich mich mal zu Wort melden.
Wir haben nachträglich noch einen Bachlauf angebaut, 
weil wir das einfach toll finden.
Und wenn man etwas unbedingt haben möchte, 
nimmt man die Nachteile in Kauf, bzw. akzeptiert sie.

Die Erwärmung im Sommer bereitet mir zwar auch noch etwas Unbehagen,
 aber wir werden noch eine Schattierung anbringen.

Kälte im Winter, sollte es wirklich nochmal SO kalt werden, können wir ihn abschalten 
und dann ist Ruhe im Teich.
Aber die letzten 2 Winter durften sich eigentlich nicht mal so nennen.

O.K. Wasserverlust im Sommer...muß man wohl nachfüllen. 
(zum Glück regnet es ja auch oft genug, im Norden)
Aber ein + habe ich auch noch anzubringen, vielleicht nur ein kleines, 
aber dafür drolliges:
So ein Bachlauf ist eine herrliche Massen-Badeanstalt und Tränke für Vögel 
und anderes Getier.

Und der einzige Nachbar, der den Bachlauf hören kann, 
findet das klasse, wir haben sowieso nur tolle Nachbarn (ein Glück).


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Servus Susi

Danke  



> Aber ein + habe ich auch noch anzubringen, vielleicht nur ein kleines,
> aber dafür drolliges:
> So ein Bachlauf ist eine herrliche Massen-Badeanstalt und Tränke für Vögel
> und anderes Getier.


Stimmt  Amsel & Co haben den Bachlauf auch immer benutzt.


----------



## Eugen (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallöle,

was oft als Bachlauf bezeichnet wird, ist streng genommen ja kein Bachlauf.
Eher wohl ein etwas längerer Wasserfall.
Auf einer Länge von 2 - 3 m dürfte eine Erwärmung wohl marginal sein. 
Auch ein oft diskutierter Eintrag von Sauerstoff oder Austrag von Kohlendioxid
findet eher minimal statt.

Ich habe bei mir versucht einen bachähnlichen Übergang zwischen 2 Teichen zu gestalten. Länge ca. 11-12 m und ein Gefälle von ca. 3%.
Der Übergang an den Rändern ist mit viel Erde gestaltet, die sich logischerweise immer wieder vollsaugt.
Gut für die dort wachsenden Pflanzen, schlecht für den Wasserverbrauch.
Gerade im Sommer ist die Verdunstung doch recht hoch.

Auch nach Jahren bin ich immer wieder am "Basteln" und "Optimieren"
So richtig "rund" läuft mein Bach aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Servus Eugen

Hört sich aber alles in allem "Negativ" also "Contra" an.

Wennst alles neu machen könntest, würdest du es genau so wieder machen  . Ich meine auf den Bachlauf bezogen.

Wie schauts eigentlich mit diesem Projekt von dir aus ?


----------



## Eugen (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Helmut,

kommt drauf an was man will.
Einen "Gebirgsbach" wollte und will ich nicht.
Und einen Bach aus der Natur nachzubauen ist ungleich schwieriger als nen Teich.
Ich werd wohl mit den Nachteilen leben müssen.
Er läuft aber auch nicht permanent durch. Eher nur stunden- bzw. tageweise.
Wenn ich in meinem "Chaosgarten" nix zu tun hätte, wär ich aber auch unglücklich.  
"Rumgruschn" sagt der Frangge dazu.  

Das andere Projekt ist fast fertig.
Wasserdicht ist es jedenfalls.
Umwälzpumpe wurde noch nicht installiert.
Demzufolge fehlts auch noch an der Gestaltung.

Ich warte auf "wärmere" Zeiten.  

Am TT läufts auf jeden Fall, will mich doch nicht blamieren.


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Servus Eugen

   



> Wenn ich in meinem "Chaosgarten" nix zu tun hätte, wär ich aber auch unglücklich.
> "Rumgruschn" sagt der Frangge dazu.



Wir nennen das "garteln", unsere Erdwüste muß erst noch ein "Chaosgarten" werden, im Kopf lebt er schon, freue mich schon drauf  

Neues Projekt: Bin zwar nicht am TT dabei, freue mich aber jetzt trotzdem für dich


----------



## axel (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Ich bin ja ein bischen verrückt 
Ich sehe das Wasser als lebenden Organismus an  ,der Energie aufnehmen und abgeben kann .
Also ich halte viel von Bachläufen und Wasserfällen . Für mich muß das Wasser in Bewegung gehalten werden .
Wer rastet der rostet  
Klar kann ich  das Messbar nicht nachweisen was mit den Wassermolekühlen da so alles passiert  
Aber ich denke schon den Fischis wirds freuen wenn sie in einer kleinen Strömung schwimmen können ,wenn das Wasser ind den Teich strömt.
Aber ich vermute das sich doch mehr Sauerstoffmölekühle im Wasser befinden als ohne Bachlauf und Wasserfall .  Was auch den Bakterien im Teich das leben erleichtert .
Na ja ! Hab ich mir so zusammengesponnen .  

Liebe Grüße  

axel


----------



## Bine (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo ich sehe es auch so wie Axel , etwas bringt es bestimmt  
Ich bin auch ein Bachlauffreund und finde es richtig beruhigend wenn das Wasser leicht plätschert . Auch wenn die Negativen Argumente überwiegen so kommt für mich auf jeden Fall wieder ein Bachlauf an den Teich .
Mit dem Erwärmen des Wassers könnte man auch verhindern indem man große Pflanzen auf der Südseite setzt wo den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf scheint . 
Oder man läßt den Bachlauf durch Schatten laufen so gut es geht .


----------



## Dodi (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Morschen Helmut!

Unser Bachlauf (2 Stufen mit kl. Wasserfall)  lässt sich drosseln oder ganz abstellen, da noch weitere Möglichkeit besteht, das Wasser in den Teich zu leiten.
Also kann hier ganz nach Bedarf und Witterung entsprechend gehandelt werden.

Leider gibt es immer noch eine Undichtigkeit im Lauf, woran wir noch arbeiten... 

Aber missen möchte auch ich nicht das angenehme Plätschern, Baden der Vögel, die leckere __ Brunnenkresse und __ Bachbunge! Ausserdem bietet der Bachlauf diversen Kleintierchen (z. B. Bachflohkrebse, __ Asseln) einen Lebensraum - und den Krötenlaich setze ich auch immer aus dem Teich dorthin um, (dann läuft das Wasser stark gedrosselt durch, so dass die Quappen nicht in den Teich gespült werden) damit die Fische nicht alle Kaulquappen vertilgen.
Ich bin alles in allem für einen Bachlauf!


----------



## Digicat (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Servus Freunde

Der Thread entwickelt sich gut  

Möchte euch meinen Ex-Bachlauf zeigen.

Wasserfall im Bau 
 

Beim füllen des Teiches 
    

   

Wassermenge des Wasserfall
 

Alles Fotos sind kurz nach dem fertigstellen des Teiches bzw. beim füllen des Teiches am 12.10.2003 entstanden. 
Wie schon geschrieben wurde der Bachlauf mit einer Oase Aquamax 15000 betrieben. Da in dem Kreislauf auch der Filter angeschlossen war, leider ohne Bybass zum abschalten des BL, war das mit sämtlichen Minus-Punkten des Startpostings verbunden.
Ich würde mir aber trotzdem wieder einen bauen, wenn es die Gegebenheiten zulassen würden. Also Gesamtgesehen ist er schon eine Bereicherung.

Ex-Bachlauf deshalb, weil wir Haus samt Grund verkauft haben und weggezogen sind.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hi,


also ich bin ganz klar pro Bachlauf 

Weil unsere Koi da im Sommer am Einlauf in den Teich hier und da einen Bachflohkrebs naschen können.

Bei uns ist der Beginn des Bachlaufs eine Überlaufende 1000L Teichschale, die wir gleichzeitig als Pf nutzen. 

Wir finden es alle als sehr beruhigend wie da das Wasser einrieselt....  nicht zu laut und auch nicht zu leise. 

Wenn ich mich im Sommer nach der Arbeit auf die Terrasse setze, darf ich nicht die Augen schließen. Denn sonst bin ich innerhalb von 5Min eingenickt....

Der Einlauf in den Teich selbst ist so ziemlich auf Wasserhöhe.....  wie man hier sehr gut erkennen kann.

Der Einzige Nachteil bei unserem Bachlauf ist, dass er bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe NIE ganz leer läuft, daher lassen wir ihn rund um die Uhr Sommer wie Winter durchlaufen. Nicht das da im Winter giftiges Wasser entsteht....:__ nase 

Der Bachlauf liegt übrigens zu, ich denke mal 99% im Schatten. Da kommt wirklich nur im Sommer gegen Abend, so ca. von 19.00- 20.00/20.30 Uhr Sonne hin......

Wie man hier ganz gut erkennen kann...................


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Also ob Bachlauf oder nicht, hängt bestimmt eher von der persönlichen Neigung ab, als vom Abwägen der Vor- und Nachteile.

Wir haben zwei Bachläufe, einen Bachlauf, den Eugen als längeren Wassserfall bezeichnet und einen zweiten, den wir versuchen, trotz der schwierigen Gestaltung naturnah auszulegen. Zur Zeit hat er eine Länge von 5 Metern und wird in diesem Jahr um nochmals ca. 5 Meter verlängert. 

Unsere Bachläufe laufen im Winter nicht, die Technik ist komplett ausgebaut, so dass die Winternachteile bei uns nicht entstehen. Die Erwärmung im Sommer ist aus unserer Sicht das einzige Problem, welches wirklich zu beachten ist. Unser Bachläufe haben wir daher, soweit das bei unserem Hanggrundstück möglich ist, in schattigen Lagen angelegt. Die Verdunstung ist sicherlich feststellbar, aber dann wird eben nachgefüllt. Einen Anschluss an die Pumpe, die das Wasser aus der Zisterne pumpt haben wir gleich bei der Teichanlage mit geplant und eingebaut.

Vor allem aber auf die Massen-Badeanstalt möchten wir nicht mehr verzichten, es macht einfach Spass auf unserer Bank zu sitzen und den Vögelchen zuzuschauen  


@ Helmut:
wir haben ja die Hoffnung immer noch nicht aufgegeben, dass sich im Sommer vielleicht ein paar Stieglitze einfinden ...  und Dein ehemaliger Teich mit Bachlauf sieht einfach grandios aus  !!!
@ Eugen: auf Deinen Naturbachlauf und Deine Teiche sind wir schon sehr gespannt   !!!


----------



## jochen (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Helmut,

von uns ein totales pro...

bei uns ist es allerdings kein Bachlauf sondern ein richtiger Wasserfall.

Der Wasserfall verbindet unseren kleinen Pflanzenteich durch einen Höhenunterschied von ca.2,5m  auf kurzer Distanz, mit unseren Teich in dem sich die Fische tummeln.

Hier im Frankenwald, mit seinen engen Tälern, gibt es in der Natur sehr viele kleine Wasserläufe, die sich zwischen Steine zwängen und steil in die Wilde Rodach abfallen, ein solches "Bächlein" wie wir Franken sagen, habe ich versucht nachzubauen.

Der Wasserfall wird durch einer dimmbaren Pumpe gespeißt, und kann so nach Lust und Laune von einen laut tosenden Wasserfall... , in ein leise plätscherndes Gewässer umgewandelt werden... 

Der Wasserverlust ist bei so einen steilen Bau schon merkbar, jedoch macht uns das kein Kopfzerbrechen, da der Verlust aus einer Quelle kostenlos nachgefüllt wird. Müßte man das Ganze mit der Wasserleitung ausgleichen würde ich aus Kostengründen eher abraten.

Hier ein Bild vom Wasserfall, es wurden verschiedene Mäander und Staustufen eingebaut, um den Fall etwas aufzulockern, leider kommt der Verlauf auf diesen Bild nicht so gut herüber... 

 

hier der Einlauf zum Teich...


----------



## patty4 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo ,

dann will ich mich hier auch mal noch einbringen...

Unser Bach war schon vorhandener Teil der Gartenanlage.

Er ist ca. 20 m lang und überwindet etwa 9 m Höhe.

Es war schon eine Herausforderung dafür eine Pumpe zu finden und den richtigen Rohrquerschnitt auszuwählen (auch ist er immernoch undicht und kann daher leider nicht betrieben werden...)

contra aus meiner Sicht:
Wenn im Bach eine Undichtheit auftritt, kann man sehr schnell sehr viel Wasser verlieren (wenn dann gerade keiner da ist, kann das fatale Auswirkungen auf den Teich haben...)

Es gibt auch noch andere "Liebe Tierchen" die ihren Durst im Bachlauf stillen - und zum Dank dafür dann dort reinschei..... (ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es Katzen oder Füchse sind...). Nur mal so im Hinblick auf den Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich...

Pro ist für mich, dass der Bach weiteren Platz für Bepflanzung bietet. Und auch wenn man immer lesen kann, dass ein Bach filtertechnisch nichts bringt, kann ich das bei den bei uns herrschenden Verhältnissen nicht so ganz glauben... (immerhin haben wir so etwa 2m³ Volumen verteilt über mehrere Stufen mit reichlich Pflanzen, Kiesbänken...). Also ich verspreche mir da schon auch eine Filterwirkung, wenn endlich alles dicht ist, und das Bächlein dann durchlaufen kann....

Soviel von mir dazu...

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Angsthase (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*



			
				patty4 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch noch andere "Liebe Tierchen" die ihren Durst im Bachlauf stillen - und zum Dank dafür dann dort reinschei.....


Danke für den Lacher! 

Ein kleines Contra hab ich, obwohl ich noch keinen Bach besitze:

Wie hier zu lesen, tötet die nötige Pumpe erschreckend viele Kleinlebewesen ab. Kann man sicherlich darüber streiten, aber der Feldversuch sieht glaubwürdig aus und der Autor scheint auch sehr seriös zu sein.

Wer also seinen Teich als wirklich naturnah bezeichnen will, sollte nach seiner Meinung eher auf eine Pumpe, also auch auf einen Bachlauf verzichten. Wer Fische oder einen Schwimmteich hat, kommt ohne Filter & Pumpe aber meist eh nicht aus.

Ich selbst bin deshalb am überlegen, ob ich den Bachlauf nicht lieber sein lasse. Je mehr Kleinlebewesen, umso besser für die Artenvielfalt. Das kann wohl ebenso interessant wie ein Bachlauf sein.

_Edit von mir selbst: Hab den Link korrigiert._


----------



## jochen (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Tim,



			
				Angsthase schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also seinen Teich als wirklich naturnah bezeichnen will, sollte nach seiner Meinung eher auf eine Pumpe, also auch auf einen Bachlauf verzichten. Wer Fische oder einen Schwimmteich hat, kommt ohne Filter & Pumpe aber meist eh nicht aus.
> 
> Ich selbst bin deshalb am überlegen, ob ich den Bachlauf nicht lieber sein lasse. Je mehr Kleinlebewesen, umso besser für die Artenvielfalt. Das kann wohl ebenso interessant wie ein Bachlauf sein.



Da muß ich dich leider recht geben,
bei mir landet schon ab und an ein Ministichling oder eine Insektenlarve im Spaltsieb, da ich aber jeden Tag kontrolliere geht es meißt harmlos aus, jedoch würde ich Lügen wenn ich schreiben würde ich hätte noch nie ein todes Tier aus dem Sieb gefischt.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*



			
				Angsthase schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hier zu lesen, tötet die nötige Pumpe erschreckend viele Kleinlebewesen ab. Kann man sicherlich darüber streiten, aber der Feldversuch sieht glaubwürdig aus und der Autor scheint auch sehr seriös zu sein.



Also das kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen, ich habe einen Pumpenschacht mit dem 8mm Vorfilter (50cm lang 10 cm Durchmesser) davor.

Der Sog ist auf der Fläche verteilt so minimal das ist da mal ein oder zwei Lebewesen auf der Screenmatic gesehen habe, lasse ich den Vorfilter weg sehe ich davon haufenweise. Diese waren nicht "beschädigt", ich habe sie mir in einem Wasserglas angeschaut, optisch alles noch dran... selbst die Mückenlarven sind dann noch im Filter geschlüpft.

Es kommt wohl sehr darauf an *wie* man ansaugt.

Axel


----------



## Angsthase (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Ja, dem Autor dort ging es auch eher um Tiere, die man mit bloßem Auge kaum erkennen kann... Rädertierchen, Ruderfußkrebse, Wassermilben usw. Die gehen wohl durch den NG-Vorfilter durch. Plankton treibt frei im Wasser und wird somit durch die Sogwirkung angesaugt.

Andererseits scheint genug übrig zu bleiben, sonst würden sich die höheren Arten ja nicht so gern im Teich ansammeln.

Und letztendlich wird ein Schwimmteich ja zum Schwimmen und ein Fischteich für Fische gebaut. Nur wer halt wirklich einen naturnahen Teich haben möchte, sollte über diesen Punkt wohl kurz nachdenken. Der Autor dort schreibt selbst auch, dass er für den Artikel heftig kritisiert wurde. Aber seine Arbeitsmethoden und -werkzeuge sehen wirklich professionell aus.


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Servus 



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> ..... . Ich führe das darauf zurück, dass die sehr hohe Drehzahl (3.700 / min.) wie auch bei den meisten anderen Pumpen zur Abtötung nicht zu unterschätzender Anteile im Zooplankton führt. ...


Hier ein Argument was im Teich durch "unsere" Pumpen zerstört wird.

Der ganze Thread ist eine spitzenmäßige Abhandlung, mit Experten, allen voran StefanS.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*



			
				Angsthase schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dem Autor dort ging es auch eher um Tiere, die man mit bloßem Auge kaum erkennen kann... Rädertierchen, Ruderfußkrebse, Wassermilben usw. Die gehen wohl durch den NG-Vorfilter durch. Plankton treibt frei im Wasser und wird somit durch die Sogwirkung angesaugt.
> 
> Andererseits scheint genug übrig zu bleiben, sonst würden sich die höheren Arten ja nicht so gern im Teich ansammeln.



Ja ich hatte den Artikel vor längerem schon gelesen, daher mal ein Auge auf die sichtbaren Tiere geworden.

Der Vorfilter verhindert auch nur das Teile über 8mm nicht durchkommen, verteilt aber den Sog auf eine große Fläche, daher ist dieser nicht sehr stark.

Nur, wenn die großen unbeschadet durchkommen, warum sollten die "kleinen" dann alle tot sein ?

Wie dem auch sein, im Filter werden die meisten sowieso zurückbleiben und nicht wieder im Teich ankommen.

Wenn man sich das Teichwasser unterm Mikroskop anschaut wimmelt es da trotzdem von Lebewesen, so schlimm kann eine Filterung dann doch nicht sein  

Wenn damit aber jemand Probleme hat, dann sollte er sich fragen wieviele, mit blossen Auge nicht erkennbare, Tiere er mit seinen Füßen auf dem Weg zum Teich platt macht ... meine 10 Cent dazu.

Axel


----------



## Angsthase (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Helmut, danke für den Link. Sehr informativ, wenn die Thesen auch mal kritisch beleuchtet werden. Als Laie lässt man sich sonst zu schnell überzeugen. 



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich das Teichwasser unterm Mikroskop anschaut wimmelt es da trotzdem von Lebewesen, so schlimm kann eine Filterung dann doch nicht sein


Denke ich auch.



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn damit aber jemand Probleme hat, dann sollte er sich fragen wieviele, mit blossen Auge nicht erkennbare, Tiere er mit seinen Füßen auf dem Weg zum Teich platt macht ... meine 10 Cent dazu.


Sowieso.


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo.

Ich hätte dann auch noch den zur Ergänzung. 
War auch grad auf der Suche danach in den Tiefen des Forums.

Ich hab leider keine Bachlauf - noch nicht.


----------



## Kurt (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo,
zu den bereits aufgezählten Vorteilen kommt m.M. nach noch die 'gewollte Aufwärmung' des Schwimmteiches dazu, vor allem in solchen Höhenbereichen wie bei Helmut.
ich habe ca. 7 m Bachlauf und den Wasserfall nach der Quelle über lange Zeiträume des Tages voll in der Sonne. Nur im Rekordsommer 2003 habe ich den Teich und Bachlauf aus Kühlungsgründen beschattet. 
Ansonsten finde ich die paar Tage, die der Teich bei uns an die 28 ° geht, nicht schlimm. Das darf auch kein Problem sein, wie sonst würden Schwimmteiche in Portugal, Griechenland und anderen wärmeren Gegenden funktionieren?
Will man wirklich keine Wärme eintragen, dann kann der Bachlauf mit gezielt platzierten Pflanzen oder Fels/Steinformationen  beschattet werden.

Ich bin für Wasserfall und Bachlauf - nur zu laut sollte es nicht werden!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## CHairman (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Guten Morgen!

Als wir unseren Teich bauten, wollten wir auch umbedingt einen Wasserfall. Da wir aber wussten, dass er nicht zu laut sein solltewegen den Nachbarn (er soll immer laufen) , haben wir uns entschlossen einen "modernen" Wasserfall zu bauen. Ich meine damit, unser "moderner" Wasserfall fliesst jetzt wie ein Spiegel, mit einem leissen zischen, in die "natürliche" Teichlandschaft. Ich persönliche finde diesen Stilbruch sehr interessant und schön. Unser Wasserfall ist ca. 1 Meter hoch und bringt etwa 8'000 Liter/h.

Bachläufe oder bewegtes Wasser finde ich immer sehr interessant!

Liebe Grüsse André


----------



## axel (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Guten Morgen Andre !

So wie Dein Wasserfall angelegt ist hab ich mir meinen auch Vorgestellt  
Hast Du ein Wassersammelbehälter dahinter ? 
Was hälst Du davon , wenn das Wasser noch durch kleine Zacken läuft bevor es in den Teich fällt ? Hattest Du so etwas schon mal probiert ?
Wie breit ist den Dein Wasserfall ? 
Bei mir kommen 15000 Liter die Stunde wieder in den Teich zurück , kann die Pumpe aber auch drosseln .
Hast Du schon mal versucht den Wasserfall von hinten zu beleuchten ?

Gruß von  axel


----------



## CHairman (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Axel

Frage 1: Hast Du ein Wassersammelbehälter dahinter ? 
Ja ich habe ein kleines Granit-Becken dahinter (ca. 150cm*150cm und ca. 7cm tief.) Das Wasser wird direkt vom Filter von unten in die Mitte dieses Becken gepumpt. 

Frage 2: Zackenverlauf
Finde ich persönlich auch eine sehr interessante Idee. Da aber das Ziel war, den Wasserfall spiegelartig und möglichst leise zu bauen, ist es wichtig, das Wasser ruhig und gleichmässig auf die "Absturz-Kante" zukommen zu lassen. Ich glaube, ein solches Resultat ist nicht möglich, wenn die Wasserströmung ungleichmässig auf diese Kante zukommt. Probiert habe ich es jedoch nie!!! (Und ich bin noch Anfänger!!!)

Frage 3: Wie breit ist den Dein Wasserfall ? 
Der Wasserfall ist 50cm breit. Wir hatten letztes Jahr (Anfängerfehler) den Filter an einen sehr praktischen, aber entfernten Platz hingestellt. Unsere Pumpe brachte durch den langen Wasserweg nur noch etwa 3500 Liter, was zu wenig war um einen solchen Wasserfalleffekt zu erzielen. Um trotzdem einen genügenden Effekt zu erzielen, haben wir noch einen Edelstahlwinkel an die Steinkante geleimt, was gut funktioniert hat. Nun ist der Filter trotzdem verschoben worden und die Pumpe bringt in etwa die doppelte Leistung und das ist gerade richtig für unseren Wasserfall. Ich denke bei 15000 Liter darf die Wasserfallbreite stark verbreitert werden. 

Hast Du schon mal versucht den Wasserfall von hinten zu beleuchten ?
Ja habe ich mal probiert. Gefällt mir aber so wie es jetzt ist besser! Aber die Beleuchtung ist so ne Sache, die man durch verstellen immer und immer wieder optimieren kann. Hier ist fleissiges Spielen und Ausprobieren angesagt!!!

Viel Spass beim weiteren Planen und Bauen deines Wasserfalles!

Viele Grüsse aus der Schweiz
André


----------



## axel (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf Pro & Contra*

Hallo Andre !

Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort !  
Das Wasser soll ja bei mir gleichmäßig zur Absturzkante kommen . Erst an der Absturzkante will ich es ja durch zacken brechen . 
Ich werd im Frühling mal anfangen zu experimentieren kann Dir ja dann von meinen Erfahrungen berichten . 
Bin schon gespannt was der für einen Lärm machen wird .
Meine Kante ist auch ca 50 cm . Die Fallhöhe auch einen Meter ca . 1 Meter.
Danke Für Deine Wünsche ! Ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß bei Deinem Teich und Wasserfall !

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Land Brandenburg

axel


----------

